# A Zoom meet up???



## yak sao (May 14, 2020)

This might be pure genius or it could possibly be the dumbest damn thing I've ever come up with.

What do you guys think of doing a wing chun Zoom meet up?
We could look at variations of SNT/SLT,  footwork etc.

Would this turn into one big pi$$ing contest?
Would it be better to be lineage specific?
Anyway, just throwing it out there.

What do you think?


----------



## wckf92 (May 14, 2020)

Hmmm...now that is quite thought provoking! Is there a limitation on number of participants? (note: I've never used zoom before so no clue how it works).


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (May 14, 2020)

I was in a zoom conference call last week with 50 something members. It seemed a bit much for me since a few people dominated the meeting and i didn't even know fully who was in it (even more so than when we do the conference in person), but it can be done.


----------



## yak sao (May 14, 2020)

Yeah, I'm pretty new to it but it works best by having those who aren't speaking to keep their mics muted, otherwise there's too much background noise.
Also, when using the free app we are limited to 40 minute meetings.
If someone has the paid app it's unlimited time if they host.


----------



## geezer (May 14, 2020)

yak sao said:


> This might be pure genius or it could possibly be the dumbest damn thing I've ever come up with.
> What do you guys think of doing a wing chun Zoom meet up?
> We could look at variations of SNT/SLT,  footwork etc. What do you think?



I think it would be fun to try, and maybe just approach it like an informal get together. Just some MT buddies hanging out and BS-ing ...and see where it goes from there.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (May 14, 2020)

geezer said:


> I think it would be fun to try, and maybe just approach it like an informal get together. Just some MT buddies hanging out and BS-ing ...and see where it goes from there.


If we did a general mt one rather than a wc one, I'd be up for it.


----------



## Callen (May 15, 2020)

Yes, you're genius. 



yak sao said:


> Would this turn into one big pi$$ing contest?
> Would it be better to be lineage specific?


Maybe the person that hosts the meet-up could also be the moderator to keep things flowing and on topic etc. I like Gezzer's idea of having discussion also. That could be a great start.

Not sure about 40 people though, that might be a bit of a challenge to manage. It would probably be best to keep it smaller than max capacity if possible, at least at first.


----------



## geezer (May 15, 2020)

yak sao said:


> What do you guys think of doing a wing chun Zoom meet up?
> 
> Would this turn into one big pi$$ing contest?



If it does, I've lost already. Maybe it's just age? Maybe an enlarged prostate? But my pi$$ing just ain't what it used to be.


----------



## yak sao (May 15, 2020)

geezer said:


> If it does, I've lost already. Maybe it's just age? Maybe an enlarged prostate? Bur my pi$$ing just ain't what it used to be.



We'll spot you 10 points


----------



## Christopher Adamchek (May 17, 2020)

what i think would be cool would be a weekly meeting on a topic set a week before and we chime in with favored techniques or stylistic set ups.  
favorite kick 
go to sneaky attack 
favorite strike
footwork drills
etc


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 17, 2020)

Wing chun meetup on Zoom? I know nothing about WC, so you guys know I'll be there!

Seriously, I'm in if you allow lurkers. I doubt I'd have much (of use) to contribute to the discussions, but I'd be interested in seeing the discussion.


----------



## ShortBridge (May 19, 2020)

I would be up for it. Suggest that the first one be a chat, rather than physical demonstrations (forms comparisons).

I think it would also be great to keep it a Wing Chun circle, if possible. No offense intended to good guys like gps, who I'm sure would not disrupt, but the biggest problem that I think we have posting about Wing Chun here is being trolled and/or talked over by people who have chosen a different path.


----------



## Buka (May 19, 2020)

I'd love to take part. But I don't know how. A buddy of mine back east has been doing a twice a month Zoom thing for one of his Black Belt classes. They wanted me to take part, and teach a couple classes next month.

Twice I tried, followed the directions and everything, put in the access code thingies, blah, blah blah.

I got nada.


----------



## geezer (May 19, 2020)

ShortBridge said:


> I would be up for it. Suggest that the first one be a chat, rather than physical demonstrations (forms comparisons).
> 
> I think it would also be great to keep it a Wing Chun circle, if possible. No offense intended to good guys like gps, who I'm sure would not disrupt, but the biggest problem that I think we have posting about Wing Chun here is being trolled and/or talked over by people who have chosen a different path.



I don't know. I was talking to some Aikido guys at the park last Sunday and they were so easy to talk to about shared concepts compared to talking with _some _of the other WC groups I run into. Weird.  

Maybe the host can just invite people he/she knows are reasonable. For the rest, he can be like the famous "soup nazi". Make that, "Zoom nazi": _"No Zoom for you!"




_


----------



## geezer (May 19, 2020)

Buka said:


> I'd love to take part. But I don't know how. A buddy of mine back east has been doing a twice a month Zoom thing for one of his Black Belt classes. They wanted me to take part, and teach a couple classes next month.
> 
> Twice I tried, followed the directions and everything, put in the access code thingies, blah, blah blah.
> 
> I got nada.



Same will probably happen to me. I'm cursed when it comes to tech. Got another zoom meeting in an hour. I'll see how that turns out.


----------



## yak sao (May 19, 2020)

Buka said:


> I'd love to take part. But I don't know how. A buddy of mine back east has been doing a twice a month Zoom thing for one of his Black Belt classes. They wanted me to take part, and teach a couple classes next month.
> 
> Twice I tried, followed the directions and everything, put in the access code thingies, blah, blah blah.
> 
> I got nada.



I hear ya Buka.
I've had a few glitches with it too, couple that's with the fact I probably have the slowest internet on the planet.


----------



## Buka (May 19, 2020)

yak sao said:


> I hear ya Buka.
> I've had a few glitches with it too, couple that's with the fact I probably have the slowest internet on the planet.



Yeah, man, it's slow out here, too. I once peeked behind the curtain at it. There were three mice running in a wheel...well, strolling actually. They were wearing sunglasses and appeared to be high.

Hmmm....maybe I should get me a wheel.


----------



## yak sao (May 19, 2020)

I thought we might do something this weekend then I realized it's Memorial Day weekend and everybody will probably be busy NOT going to the lake and NOT going swimming and NOT having a cookout.


----------



## yak sao (May 19, 2020)

Buka said:


> Yeah, man, it's slow out here, too. I once peeked behind the curtain at it. There were three mice running in a wheel...well, strolling actually. They were wearing sunglasses and appeared to be high.



Island mice....what are you gonna do???


----------



## ShortBridge (May 19, 2020)

geezer said:


> I don't know. I was talking to some Aikido guys at the park last Sunday and they were so easy to talk to about shared concepts compared to talking with _some _of the other WC groups I run into. Weird.
> 
> ...



I've had similar experiences. No issue talking shop with people from other systems and the Wing Chun community can be insufferable. But, here at Martial Talk there's no reason to believe that we would pull off a civil conversation on Wing Chun if we made it open to people from other or no systems.

Certainly, there are good members who would be exceptions, but I wouldn't want to be the one who decides...or maybe I would...


----------



## Callen (May 19, 2020)

ShortBridge said:


> I would be up for it. Suggest that the first one be a chat, rather than physical demonstrations (forms comparisons).
> 
> I think it would also be great to keep it a Wing Chun circle, if possible. No offense intended to good guys like gps, who I'm sure would not disrupt, but the biggest problem that I think we have posting about Wing Chun here is being trolled and/or talked over by people who have chosen a different path.



Seems reasonable.

The host is effectively the moderator, so they decide who receives an invite. The host can also mute or kick unwelcome visitors from the Zoom meet-up. This way they can keep the flow of the agreed upon conversation on track without any painful friction or bickering.

The host would just need to share the Zoom meet-up link via private message as opposed to making the link public, so it effectively becomes invite only. Yak could pick a date and time that works for everyone, announce it on this thread, and then send out PM invites. BAM!


----------



## yak sao (May 19, 2020)

OK let's get a roll call and who


Callen said:


> Seems reasonable.
> 
> The host is effectively the moderator, so they decide who receives an invite. The host can also mute or kick unwelcome visitors from the Zoom meet-up. This way they can keep the flow of the agreed upon conversation on track without any painful friction or bickering.
> 
> The host would just need to share the Zoom meet-up link via private message as opposed to making the link public, so it effectively becomes invite only. Yak could pick a date and time that works for everyone, announce it on this thread, and then send out PM invites. BAM!



Who is open for Saturday the 30th
at 3pm Eastern?


I'm a cheapskate,  does anyone have the paid Zoom app? With the free app we're limited to 40 minutes. The paid app is unlimited.


----------



## ShortBridge (May 19, 2020)

I should be able to make that date and time work.

40 minutes seems reasonable for a first meeting, but if someone has a paid account then I suppose an hour is better


----------



## Tony Dismukes (May 19, 2020)

I’m up for it. Not primarily a WC guy, but I still run through the Sil Nim Tau on occasion and I’ll slip in bits of WC during small-glove MMA sparring.


----------



## Poppity (May 20, 2020)

My school used zoom last week, for the first time. first session is unlimited time mainly because of Google meet and WhatsApp competition. if you book another zoom meeting immediately after that second meeting has unlimited time as well.


----------



## wayfaring (May 21, 2020)

I would be interested.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Callen (May 30, 2020)

yak sao said:


> Who is open for Saturday the 30th
> at 3pm Eastern?


Well, I guess I should login more often... 

What was the verdict, did a Zoom meet-up happen? Sorry I didn't chime-in earlier.


----------



## yak sao (May 30, 2020)

Callen said:


> Well, I guess I should login more often...
> 
> What was the verdict, did a Zoom meet-up happen? Sorry I didn't chime-in earlier.



I ended up working. I work in the medical field so my work never really stopped and now is back full throttle.


----------



## ShortBridge (May 30, 2020)

Callen said:


> Well, I guess I should login more often...
> 
> What was the verdict, did a Zoom meet-up happen? Sorry I didn't chime-in earlier.



It was EPIC! Can't believe you missed it.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 30, 2020)

ShortBridge said:


> It was EPIC! Can't believe you missed it.


Yeah. Yak Sao did a great siu lim tau rendition that looked a bit like the macarena.


----------



## geezer (Jun 2, 2020)

gpseymour said:


> Yeah. Yak Sao did a great siu lim tau rendition that looked a bit like the macarena.



Man, that would be a video I'd _pay_ to see on YouTube!!!


----------



## ShortBridge (Jun 2, 2020)

gpseymour said:


> Yeah. Yak Sao did a great siu lim tau rendition that looked a bit like the macarena.



I try not to be judgemental, but was the grass skirt really necessary?


----------



## yak sao (Jun 2, 2020)

ShortBridge said:


> I try not to be judgemental, but was the grass skirt really necessary?



You're just jealous because I've got the legs for it.


----------



## ShortBridge (Jun 2, 2020)

yak sao said:


> You're just jealous because I've got the legs for it.



I know my truth.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jun 2, 2020)

ShortBridge said:


> I try not to be judgemental, but was the grass skirt really necessary?


Completely


----------

